# Walleye Fly



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have a reservoir close to home that seems to have a decent walleye population at the moment and want to bust my cherry with the whipping stick. Recently have been catching good size fish on my spinning gear, up to big 27"-28" eyes. My fly rod is a 5wt rod and can up my tippet to handle some bigger fish I think. At the moment (cold water, late fall) the walleye are close to shore in the rocks so I think I have a good chance without being able to cast too far. Been catching them (spinning gear) on big profile baits like 4" and 5" swim baits and big stick cranks in 5' or less of water.

Sorry to ramble...... Any suggestions on some big minnow fly patterns or should I just stick with big clousers? I'm not opposed to chuck and duck if they are heavier patterns. I was thinking a deep clouser if anything. I liberated some of the heavy hooks from my leadhead jigs already, just need to tie a few flies.


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

AtticaFish said:


> Have a reservoir close to home that seems to have a decent walleye population at the moment and want to bust my cherry with the whipping stick. Recently have been catching good size fish on my spinning gear, up to big 27"-28" eyes. My fly rod is a 5wt rod and can up my tippet to handle some bigger fish I think. At the moment (cold water, late fall) the walleye are close to shore in the rocks so I think I have a good chance without being able to cast too far. Been catching them (spinning gear) on big profile baits like 4" and 5" swim baits and big stick cranks in 5' or less of water.
> 
> Sorry to ramble...... Any suggestions on some big minnow fly patterns or should I just stick with big clousers? I'm not opposed to chuck and duck if they are heavier patterns. I was thinking a deep clouser if anything. I liberated some of the heavy hooks from my leadhead jigs already, just need to tie a few flies.


If you're bagging 28 Inchers,keep doing what you're doing. Eyes dont get much bigger than that in any kind of numbers in reservoir's near me. Cle OH. Lake Erie is another story. Trolling is the best bet here, until they run the rivers.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you can put any size tippet on that rig. the tippet is just the leader in front of the fly line.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I do know that I have been having some amazing luck with the walleye and catching some of the biggest fish of my life. I'm looking to fun fish now.... have enough in the freezer to last me into winter. I've never caught a walleye on my fly rod and figure this might be my opportunity. There are some giant fish in this particular reservoir at the moment, but the numbers are what makes me want to get out there with my fly rod. 

Should have mentioned, my plan is to try for the walleye after dark with the fly rod since that is when i have been catching them with the spinning gear. I guess maybe i will start searching for some saltwater bait fish patterns. Just think i will need something bigger profile than a Clouser to be seen after dark.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

U-tube is your friend. Gunnar Brammer has some real good ones for clouser minnow patterns. Bluegill and perch patterns also. The best part is they work.
I've been tieing using 1/32 and 1/16 oz. jig heads. He just uses a 1/0 rubber worm hook with no weight for fly fishing. I don't fly fish but I just use an ultra light spinning set up.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm using a 1/0 long shank thin wire jig hooks. You can tie 41/2 to 5 inchs with no troubles.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I catch a few fall/ winter saugeye in lakes in SW, they may fish a little differently than true walleye ?















Plain white craft fur lightly weighed with a few wraps of lead wire tied to the same size as bait - 4" in my area has produced well lately for me.
Don't know about walleye but most of the saugeye I catch are shallow- 4-5 ft often less.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been developing an experimental fly for walleye, steelhead, big predators. I have a few tied up. I'm willing to meet you and fish with them if you are within an hour or so of CLE?
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Lefty Deceiver. I tied a few variants of it in the spring but never found a mature population of walleye to try them on. I snagged a very small walleye that must have taken a swipe at it and caught a catfish in the same spot with it. Also tied this up to try, used some glass beads and more weight than the Deceiver. Lost a big steelhead on a similar one last fall and caught a bunch of bass.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

These have all caught fish for me and the 3 on top left have been the best.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I’ve caught sauger on Clousers, like this one that I made to imitate a Smithwick Rogue in “clown”



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome suggestions and pictures every one. I've got some clousers but think I need to make some with the dumbbell eyes to get them down deeper. Decievers sound like a good option too.

Have a vision in my head of a zonker pattern like a Matuka with bait fish colors. We will see what I come up with I spose.

I may have waited too long though, the ice may be here before I get a chance to get out. Keep up the suggestions and experience with eyes on the fly...... I'm all ears!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck !


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sat down and tried to work out the baitfish Matuka vision in my head. Green pattern went 1st and the darker pattern was 2nd. The dark pattern I used some 20lb mono strung with light weight silver craft beads and heavy black tungsten beads as a keel on the underside. Both look good... thinking I like the keeled pattern for now. I like the idea of keeping the hook point up. Probably doesn't matter tho, if these get down in the rip-rap I will be cussing either way. Tying time.of 15 minutes each..... at least.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Sat down and tried to work out the baitfish Matuka vision in my head. Green pattern went 1st and the darker pattern was 2nd. The dark pattern I used some 20lb mono strung with light weight silver craft beads and heavy black tungsten beads as a keel on the underside. Both look good... thinking I like the keeled pattern for now. I like the idea of keeping the hook point up. Probably doesn't matter tho, if these get down in the rip-rap I will be cussing either way. Tying time.of 15 minutes each..... at least.


you can use jig head hooks,
as weight cut romax electricall wire any size #14,#12 and tie on the hook as kiel.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Sat down and tried to work out the baitfish Matuka vision in my head.


Any luck ? 
Saugeye bite slowed down for me before Xmas and the duck hunting has kept me busy but I'm hopeful to get out one evening w/e , hopefully no more rain or cold weather.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Never did get a chance to try them. Weather didn't cooperate and the bite slowed down big time. I actually got out last night on a whim and would have had the perfect conditions for fly casting..... no wind to speak of and just above freezing temps. The water was really off colored in the reservoir and not a bite on my usual spinning gear though. It had been a while since i tried at all so just stuck with the spinning gear. Looks like we might have some ice on the way up here so probably will not be able to try these out till spring.

I did start tying some ice flies dreaming of ice fishing for panfish though. I am ready to go drill some holes!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to get out! Maybe tonight. Might need to skip the gym again


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Never did get a chance to try them. Weather didn't cooperate and the bite slowed down big time. I actually got out last night on a whim and would have had the perfect conditions for fly casting..... no wind to speak of and just above freezing temps. The water was really off colored in the reservoir and not a bite on my usual spinning gear though. It had been a while since i tried at all so just stuck with the spinning gear. Looks like we might have some ice on the way up here so probably will not be able to try these out till spring.
> 
> I did start tying some ice flies dreaming of ice fishing for panfish though. I am ready to go drill some holes!


perfect conditions for fly casting..... no wind to speak of

i have two handed fly rod and i can cast 90' wind has no effect on my rod.
left hand i cast 90',
right hand i cast 120',
it depend how you make your setup.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> perfect conditions for fly casting..... no wind to speak of
> 
> i have two handed fly rod and i can cast 90' wind has no effect on my rod.
> left hand i cast 90',
> ...


You ever catch anything on the stuff I sent you ?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Tinknocker1 said:


> You ever catch anything on the stuff I sent you ?


i never use that ,did not fish with fly rod,first i have to find that and use that this year.last 3 years i had health problem,surgerie,i was thinking i am done on this world but it look like the Waleye's pull mi out from that,i am coming back slowly,i have to learn what is new normall for me.
i just put this setup together last year and testing that in field and some practise cast from beach.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> i never use that ,did not fish with fly rod,first i have to find that and use that this year.last 3 years i had health problem,surgerie,i was thinking i am done on this world but it look like the Waleye's pull mi out from that,i am coming back slowly,i have to learn what is new normall for me.
> i just put this setup together last year and testing that in field and some practise cast from beach.


We enjoy your posts hope you get better soon buddy


----------

